# CANDLE WICKS



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

It is the thickness of the wick. I had to experiment with different wicks to come up with what works. To thin and it goes out, to thick and it burns to fast. I would say the wick you are using is to thin. Let us know if the candle keeps going out?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

From the other thread I can deduce that it was from impurities in the wax. Perhaps too much pollen carbonizing the wick.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

As I recall, a candle-making book I picked up a the library awhile ago, said the size wicking used for beeswax candles is going to be different for paraffin candles.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Mine burn a hole right down the middle. would this be to thick of wick? and some just plain go out.So something in between might work? 
Bob


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I find the thicker the wick, the more wax it will burn. 

------------------
"To bee or not to bee, that is the question"


----------



## steadybrook (Aug 8, 2003)

Are these braided wicks you are using?

www.steadybrooksaddlery.ca


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I was using both. The wired ones would burn with a small flame and tunnel if they would burn at all. The braided would carbon up and not draw wax up to burn. Scraping off the carbon seemed to help a little.


----------



## steadybrook (Aug 8, 2003)

Are these moulded or dipped candles?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Molded and poured candles.


----------



## steadybrook (Aug 8, 2003)

Could be a couple of things.Wrong size wicks or air in the wick.

www.steadybrooksaddlery.ca


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

What are the characteristics of the wax you are using?

The descriptions above indicate use of "hive wax" made from just about everything including lots of propolis. This wax WILL NOT BURN properly when made into candles. I do not know of a good method for the home user to refine this type wax so that it is pure enough to make candles.

I save my very best cappings wax to make candles. It is light in color, has a solid non-tacky feel and texture, and makes candles that burn clean and pure top to bottom.

Wick size is more important with beeswax than with most other waxes. Generally, a larger wick is required than for a comparable sized paraffin candle. My best molded beeswax candles are from 5/8 to 1 inch in diameter.

Fusion


----------

